# Bodybuilders  and  Protein, Part 1



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Why are bodybuilders infatuated with protein? Bodybuilders are infamous for their love affair with protein. The way iron-pumpers see it, muscle is protein, so they associate eating more dietary protein with gaining more muscle. Devouring egg whites by the dozen, meat by the pound and protein powder by the bucketful is the norm for hard [...]

*Read More...*


----------

